# Envoyé fichier d'un PC à Mac par bluetooth



## Zhara (21 Mars 2008)

Hello...

ça fais un moment que je galère... et que je cherche une solution...

Voilà j'ai mon portable HP et 'aimerais envoyé des fichiers via bluetooth... 

De 1 quand mon IMac détecte le portable il ne peux pas rentrer dans les fichier... 

et si je veux envoyer depuis mon portable mon IMac à pas le temps de le détecter  

Je sais pas si je suis assez claire :mouais:


----------



## yann64 (21 Mars 2008)

non c'est pas très clair mais bon on va essayer de faire avec.
Perso je suis sur mac et ma copine sur PC.

si l'un des 2 veux envoyer un fichier par BT, rien de plus simple.
Sur PC, clic droit, envoyer par BT, le PC cherche les réseaux BT dispo, ensuite elle sélectione le périf qui correspond à mon Mac et OK. De mon côté je n'ai juste qu'à accepter le fichier que l'on m'envoierien de plus simple.
Sur Mac, c'est quasiment la même chose​


----------



## Zhara (24 Mars 2008)

:mouais:  en fait j'ai l'impression que soit c'est le bluetooth du PC ou du MAc qui n'est pas assez puissant...
Car le matériel sur mon Mac est configurer (c'est à dire mon pc) mais j'ai l'impression qu'il n'as pas le temps en ait de faire la connexion  
Car avec mon natel ça fonctionne sans problème...

C'est un truc de fou


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2008)

Tu as lu ça ?


----------



## Zhara (24 Mars 2008)

je viens de lire, perso j'avais déjà activé le partage...

en fait j'ai l'impression que le portable dès que mon IMac vois la connexion, ben que ça coupe, car ça dure même pas 3 secondes quand je vois la détection sous le mac... ensuite le portable indique comme quoi le transfert n'as pas pu être effectué car le périphérique de destination n'as pas répondu :mouais:


et en plus si j'envoie un fichier avec  mon IMac ça donne *échec du transfert de fichier : opération non gérée.*


----------

